# Dual channel ethernet on P17C9X2G



## ogogon (Jun 7, 2018)

Colleagues, I have a question about compatibility!

There is a dual-port network adapter *STL* *Sunrich Technology (ST-Lab) N-381* http://www.sunrichtech.com.hk/ProductShow.aspx?Mid=1&pid=288&cid=121&fid=
PCIe x1 LAN CARD.

On his chip is written the following:
*P17C9X2G
304SLAFDE
1419GT*

Can anyone tell me *if this card will work with FreeBSD*?

Thankful in advance for answering my question,
Ogogon.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 7, 2018)

If I try to download the driver from their website it shows Realtek. So I suspect it's actually using a Realtek chip. But that's about as far as I've been able to figure out.


----------

